# Current Rogers contract customers might be out of luck...



## Maldaen (Jun 11, 2008)

Apparently, I never read the fine print. Here's the story:

I initially signed with Rogers on a 1-year plan back in August, using a world phone from Samsung that I bought for $100 to use for pay-as-you-go for the year prior to me moving to Vancouver.
So, after having a lot of good service with them, when the customer service rep called and asked me if I wanted MY5 and to extend my contract to 3 years, I thought "well, if iPhone comes to Canada, I'll end up a Rogers customer anyways, so why not tie myself down to them if they've given me good service?"

BIG MISTAKE.

Apparently, even though Rogers has never actually provided any hardware to me, I am disqualified from "upgrading" to iPhone at the subsidy price, I will either have to get someone to take over my current contract or cancel my contract and pay $400.
Unless Rogers is making special considerations for its customers with this new product, I am subject to their current policies. So basically, I'm being PUNISHED for being their loyal customer.

Anyone else in a similar boat?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Maldaen said:


> Apparently, I never read the fine print. Here's the story:
> 
> I initially signed with Rogers on a 1-year plan back in August, using a world phone from Samsung that I bought for $100 to use for pay-as-you-go for the year prior to me moving to Vancouver.
> So, after having a lot of good service with them, when the customer service rep called and asked me if I wanted MY5 and to extend my contract to 3 years, I thought "well, if iPhone comes to Canada, I'll end up a Rogers customer anyways, so why not tie myself down to them if they've given me good service?"
> ...


Most likely they will just allow you to add the additional 2-3 years to your contract to get the subsidized iPhone...


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

My contract with Roger still has one more year to go. I talked to the customer service on Monday regarding iPhone I was told I don't have to pay penalty as long as I renew my contract


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

I just switched from Telus to Rogers in May. After several calls from their telemarketing department, I finally took them up on their offer, but not before asking and confirming with the rep that I would not do so if it impacts my ability to get an iPhone when it comes available. The rep guaranteed me that I would not a have a problem upgrading, and suggested that often when a new phone is released, current Rogers customers get preferential treatment such as discounts and early availability.
I'm waiting to see how this unfolds. I'm glad they tape recorded my conversation for 'training' purposes. Hopefully this goes as smooth as the rep told me it would.


----------



## Maldaen (Jun 11, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Most likely they will just allow you to add the additional 2-3 years to your contract to get the subsidized iPhone...


Nope, I contacted Rogers, you have to be AT LEAST 1 year into your current contract (mine was restarted in November when the customer service rep extended it) before they will allow you to alter your contract with another phone. My only hope is that they will make an exception for me since these contracts I signed were always sans-hardware.... but this is Rogers, so I doubt it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Maldaen said:


> Nope, I contacted Rogers, you have to be AT LEAST 1 year into your current contract (mine was restarted in November when the customer service rep extended it) before they will allow you to alter your contract with another phone. My only hope is that they will make an exception for me since these contracts I signed were always sans-hardware.... but this is Rogers, so I doubt it.


You're calling the wrong line. No point calling until the iPhone is available, though. A three-year term (starting the day you call) will be required.

Read the first post, and the last several pages:
Elect - Hot deal for Rogers Wireless Customers - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Additionally, depending on where you work you may also qualify for corporate pricing.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I spoke to a Rogers rep in the retentions dept. last night about the iPhone seeing I'm into my last half of my 3 year term. They confirmed that I would be eligible for an upgrade (aka HUP) but they could not reserve or set aside this handset for me. Seems they not to have any additional info about the plans, prices and such. No use negotiating a plan if this info isn't available yet.

The agent suggested I call back as of July 11, which I will do and see what deal I can work out. As for signing up for another 3 year contract, I really do not have an issue with this. If I can get an iPhone at a discounted price, a decent data plan and keep my existing grandfathered mobile plan, I'll probably jump on it.

As However, states, take the time to read the Rogers thread over at RFD. It sure helped me reduce my monthly costs when it came time to renew my existing mobile, hi-speed and HDTV bundle from Rogers.


----------



## Maldaen (Jun 11, 2008)

HowEver said:


> You're calling the wrong line. No point calling until the iPhone is available, though. A three-year term (starting the day you call) will be required.
> 
> Read the first post, and the last several pages:
> Elect - Hot deal for Rogers Wireless Customers - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
> ...


So I just call retentions and tell them how dissatisfied I am as politely as possible, and they'll change my contract to allow me to get an iPhone? OK, that works. I just hope you're right. I'll try them back next month, but if this doesn't work, I'm going to raise SO much hell.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Maldaen said:


> So I just call retentions and tell them how dissatisfied I am as politely as possible, and they'll change my contract to allow me to get an iPhone? OK, that works. I just hope you're right. I'll try them back next month, but if this doesn't work, I'm going to raise SO much hell.


With whom? Presumably you're an adult and signed a contract.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

b4 everyone gets their panties in a twist; please remember...EVERYTHING you read about contracts, plans, upgrades is SPECULATION!!! Nothing has been release except a date and Steve saying the phone will have a $199 maximum price tag; we don't know if / what any fine print was included in what he said.


----------



## Maldaen (Jun 11, 2008)

HowEver said:


> With whom? Presumably you're an adult and signed a contract.


With Rogers and their customer service representative who told me there would be no repercussions if I was planning to upgrade when iPhone makes an official release in Canada. If this was going to be an issue, I should have been informed of it at the time I extended my contract since I specifically stated my intentions to upgrade while on the phone with that representative, which was done by phone, so I didn't sign anything.


----------



## wmlucas (Jan 12, 2001)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> b4 everyone gets their panties in a twist; please remember...EVERYTHING you read about contracts, plans, upgrades is SPECULATION!!! Nothing has been release except a date and Steve saying the phone will have a $199 maximum price tag; we don't know if / what any fine print was included in what he said.


The Canadian price point and term is official. See the following press release from the Rogers site:
 Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11

It's really just confirming the $199/$299/3 year info we already knew, but at least it's from the horse's mouth. The Rogers press release does have a little more info than the one on the Apple site.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

wmlucas said:


> The Canadian price point and term is official. See the following press release from the Rogers site:
> Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11
> 
> It's really just confirming the $199/$299/3 year info we already knew, but at least it's from the horse's mouth. The Rogers press release does have a little more info than the one on the Apple site.


I was more talking about the price of phone / data plans, etc. As you say yes, Steve broke the news of $199 maximum US.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

guys, it's rogers, they'll say anything to get you sign a contract as soon as possible. different customer service reps say different things, it's like they all work in different companies. it's useless to call rogers this early. wait till the iphone is here, THEN go talk to them about it.


----------



## DivineBRi (Jul 4, 2008)

*Screwed or what?*

Help me out here...
Ok - so I've been a Rogers customer for six years... renew my contract every year with an upgraded phone. Just finished upgrading my phone in April to a crappy deficient HTC Touch. Now that iphone's coming out I'm happy to pay the full price of the phone, I'm even (not happy but willing) to pay the extortionate data plan prices. 
Girl at Rogers told me that because I just upgraded my phone I am not even able to buy the iphone at full price. 
Does this make sense to anyone? Any advise?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there some type of special consideration for customers who pay very high monthly bills, and have been exceptional customers for many years? I have been refered to by a representative as a "prefered customer" before, so I believe I fall into this category -- Because I have NEVER run into a problem with buying a new phone from Rogers. As long as I agree to renew the contract for another 3 years, I can get any phone I want (I believe). I bought my last phone from Rogers (BlackBerry Curve) in December for the cheapest price they sold it for -- this purchase came only 7 months after my last phone purchase at Rogers (BlackBerry 8800), which was also for the lowest available price. I called Rogers and I, as long as I sign up for another 3 years, will be buying the iPhone for $199


----------

